# how to set system password



## harikrishnat (Feb 4, 2007)

hi everyone

my question is how to set up system password.

i am not talking about users password or admin password or bios password,

in my college an old system asks for password after booting and before welcome screen, and my lab admin told me that it is the system password, 

please tell me how to set up system password,


----------



## SE><IE (Feb 4, 2007)

Thats "system password" is actually user password.
Just type *control user passwords* at run. Select the desired user name and change the password. You can change passwords of other accounts IF you're the admin.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 4, 2007)

i think u r using windows xp 

so go to >control panel>userand accounts>click the user name u want to set for password>create password

type ur password

u r done!!


----------



## harikrishnat (Feb 5, 2007)

ho no no! i am sure it is not user password, because the small window which appears has only one text box, in which password is entered, in the title bar it is written as ENTER THE PASSWORD,

{ there is no text box for entering user name, }

after entering the password, then we get the login dialog box in which we enter our login name and our password,
__________
why no posts, waiting for solution, 
is there any thing to do with registry or system files,


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 5, 2007)

It must be a 3rd party software!


----------



## n2casey (Feb 5, 2007)

harikrishnat said:
			
		

> ho no no! i am sure it is not user password, because the small window which appears has only one text box, in which password is entered, in the title bar it is written as ENTER THE PASSWORD,
> 
> { there is no text box for entering user name, }
> 
> after entering the password, then we get the login dialog box in which we enter our login name and our password..


That is not related with Windows so no chance of registry trick etc.

That is a BIOS setting & it is known as *User Password or System password or Supervisor Password*. The only thing for which u shud take care is, just set the option that password shud b asked everytime instead of asked only when u enter in BIOS. U can find these settings in BIOS.
Now everytime u will boot ur computer, ur system will ask u to enter a password.
After that u can see a welcome screen or dual boot option if u have dual boot.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 6, 2007)

Depending on your BIOS find the settings. (I know Award Bios setting) : 
Press DEL key when booting up, When the Bios menu comes goto : 
Main Menu > Bios Features > Security Option 
Change it to System
Now Set a User password as well as Supervisor password and a user can use any of these passwords to boot the system. 
The one using Supervisor password can change Bios settings while the one using User password cannot. 

For other Bios, find menu option:  Security or something like this..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 6, 2007)

But he already said that it was not a BIOS password!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 6, 2007)

^^ Maybe he's confused ..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 6, 2007)

^^That is the most likely case.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 6, 2007)

actually i think that i also saw a similar feature some time back ,, but i dont remember right now.. will try remembering or searcing...  might be a THIRD PARTY software ..


----------

